
Most Google Employees Can't Separate Work From Their Personal Life - ot
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-employees-work-life-balance-2014-3?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29
======
cpncrunch
It just takes discipline. I'm not a google employee, but I run an online
business entirely on my own (and have been doing so for 15 years). I simply
don't reply to work emails after 6pm, and don't check my email much after that
time either. (If I do check my email, it's more to check for personal emails).

The only possible urgent thing is if my server goes down. However I get a text
message if that happens, so I don't need to keep checking my email.

You're not doing yourself any favours by answering emails all night. You will
be much more productive if you relax or do something other than work after 5
or 6pm. I also take naps during the day, walk my dog twice a day and/or watch
MASH and other TV shows in the afternoon. If you looked in on me you would
think I was a lazy bastard, but in fact I'm more productive than any other
developer I've ever met.

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
"In order to address this, Google's Dublin office has a program called "Google
Goes Dark,"in which people have to leave their devices at the front desk
before leaving for the night."

Come on Dublin, a front desk full of brains will attract, if not create,
zombies.

------
malandrew
Is it possible that there is selection bias at play hear? Are people who are
more likely to be integrators also more likely to apply to work at Google?

How about tech in general? My general feeling is that in most companies where
the core business is tech, many of the employees are integrators to a degree
much greater than the average person. Many engineers at tech-focused companies
are likely to code outside of work for fun, and it's likely that they code on
stuff either directly or indirectly related to the code they produce for their
employer.

------
neura
Is this even news? What's the ratio of software developers in general or at
least at similar companies?

